# Old School Kicker Impulse IX2302 Surfboard Amp Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Kicker Impulse IX2302 Surfboard Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

GLWS some of Kickers best amps IMO.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

mizatt32 said:


> My amp for sale
> 
> Old School Kicker Impulse IX2302 Surfboard Amp Amplifier | eBay


Well that didn't take long. Let me know if the winner fails to complete checkout. I'll take it for the BIN price you had listed.


----------

